# 2000 POSTS for Chris !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you on reaching a milestone Chris. Everyone of them a good read. We look forward to and appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Chris, always full of......information, humour and straight forward good thinking.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The man behind the scenes, the one who knows all, the one who tells all, the one and only-----OZ! And that wasnt Toto who pulled back the curtain it was Wiley Coyote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YES Congrats, though with that top end camo you wear your hard to see though I know you're there !! HA!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good going boss, I knew you were better than to just stand there pointing.

Congrats


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Chris ! Keep up the great work you do with the site !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good go'in Chris---I'm gonna catch up with you guys one of these days.lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

2000? That's all I have? Dave, you and me both have some catching up to do lol


----------

